# Skid Owner Operators needed ASAP, Illinois



## snowbunnyof3

Hello- We are in immediate need of Owner operators and skids for recent opportunity due to the recent Blizzard!

We are in need of approx. 40 subcontractors. Great company, great rates, get paid on time!

Please email [email protected], need equipment on site by Monday 12/3!
Or call 847-987-9085

Thank you!


----------



## Philbilly2

Company name?


----------



## iceyman

Philbilly2 said:


> Company name?


Snowbunny snow removal?


----------



## dieselss

Nothing like last minute huh?

Looking through there posts, always in December, always need NOW, need an obese amount of equipment, 
Dont you guys plan? Not like winter in Chicago is a mystery...


----------



## snowbunnyof3

Actually it is for Tovar. We had a large customer come back to us because their vendor they switched to failed them during the blizzard. Normally, we would say our book of work is full but we agreed to renew the relationship with them on 35 of their stores. So even though we do have our equipment ready for our season earlier, but with our portfolio already full and an early start to the season, we would like to just keep skids on their lots with an operator instead of trying to spread our equipment/subs too thin. Most of the time when I come on here it is due to sometimes large companies coming to us for help because their vendor failed them. Thanks


----------



## iceyman

snowbunnyof3 said:


> Actually it is for Tovar. We had a large customer come back to us because their vendor they switched to failed them during the blizzard. Normally, we would say our book of work is full but we agreed to renew the relationship with them on 35 of their stores. So even though we do have our equipment ready for our season earlier, but with our portfolio already full and an early start to the season, we would like to just keep skids on their lots with an operator instead of trying to spread our equipment/subs too thin. Most of the time when I come on here it is due to sometimes large companies coming to us for help because their vendor failed them. Thanks


Guess the couldnt get people to work for pennies on the dollar eh


----------



## WIPensFan

Damn shame what snow removal has become.


----------



## Philbilly2

snowbunnyof3 said:


> Actually it is for Tovar. We had a large customer come back to us because their vendor they switched to failed them during the blizzard.


Is the Wal Mart in Plano one of said stores???


----------



## Philbilly2

snowbunnyof3 said:


> Actually it is for Tovar. We had a large customer come back to us because their vendor they switched to failed them during the blizzard. Normally, we would say our book of work is full but we agreed to renew the relationship with them on 35 of their stores. So even though we do have our equipment ready for our season earlier, but with our portfolio already full and an early start to the season, we would like to just keep skids on their lots with an operator instead of trying to spread our equipment/subs too thin. Most of the time when I come on here it is due to sometimes large companies coming to us for help because their vendor failed them. Thanks


35 stores?

All in the Northern Suburbs I am guessing?


----------



## Defcon 5

Philbilly2 said:


> Is the Wal Mart in Plano one of said stores???


Judging by your Photos....I'm saying Yes


----------



## snowbunnyof3

Philbilly2 said:


> Is the Wal Mart in Plano one of said stores???


Not that I am aware of


----------



## snowbunnyof3

Philbilly2 said:


> 35 stores?
> 
> All in the Northern Suburbs I am guessing?


Locations spanning from Waukegan all the way down to Plainfield and some in chicago and suburbs


----------



## cjames808

Probably Whole Foods. They have Organic Salt.


----------



## snowbunnyof3

UPDATE: We are looking for skids and operators in the Northbrook area, Oakbrook. Please email [email protected] if interested. Thanks!


----------



## LadderCo2

I live in Darien, interested in info on the Oakbrook job...is this the mall? I don't have any equipment...sold my plow truck a few years ago. I have just been working for others these past few years. I have skid steer experience...


----------

